# WWII Kittyhawk P-40 Found in Sahara - Perfectly Preserved



## RackMaster (Oct 19, 2012)

Now that these countries are "opening" up, I wonder what else will be found; it's like finding a time capsule.  I know it's going to be near impossible but I hope they find Flight Sergeant Dennis Copping's remains.





> WWII fighter plane hailed the 'aviation equivalent of Tutankhamun's Tomb' found preserved in the Sahara
> *A Second World War aeroplane that crash landed in the Sahara Desert before the British pilot walked to his death has been found almost perfectly preserved 70 years later.*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow!  What a find!


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Oct 21, 2012)

Amazing that it is so well intact.


----------



## QC (Oct 22, 2012)

Not so bad, but considering there have been 40 Spitfires found in Burma, a bit rare too as they have the Griffon engine and not the Rolls Royce as was the usual, perspective is needed. The Spits date from 1945 and were buried, there's a thread somewhere here about it.


----------



## CDG (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow!  That is a helluva find.  Amazing to look at that plane and think about the history behind it and wonder exactly what happened to the pilot.


----------



## pardus (Oct 22, 2012)

I would love to go on an expedition to try and find the pilot.


----------



## dknob (Oct 23, 2012)

So fn cool!


----------

